# BradKnobs go at the Stereo Integrity BM MKIV



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,



This will be my review/impressions/thoughts of the SI Bm MKIV. It will be ongoing so im just gonna set the stage and give you all a little info about the install and background about myself. This way you can take what i say for what its worth.



First, id like to thank Nick with SI for the great offer on the sub. Can be found here...



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/163222-si-bm-mkiv-promo-offer.html





Ive exchanged a few emails with him about my plans for the sub and he gave me some nice tips in order to maximize its potential. This is as far as my affiliation with Nick or Stereo Integrity goes FYI.







Now, a little about myself. Ive been into car audio since ive had a car (13 yrs or so) Just in the past few years I "grew up" out of the 4- 15"s and 6000 watt systems and moved my focus more toward the SQ side. I dont compete and I dont plan to. Id still consider myself somewhat a novice when it comes down to fine tuning, staging, imaging etc etc...but Im learning and do strive for the best sound I can get from what ive got...





With that said, What ive got is...



this truck...







These amps...







This DIYMA R12... (until i go pick up my MKIV this evening) so this will be what I base my comparison on...







These 8" Morel MW220 in the doors...







These L3s in the dash...







These LPG 26NAs in the sail panel...





This equipment may look farmiliar to some of you as I bought pretty much all of it from forum members. Thanks!







This build log if you interested...



Operation: Big speakers little holes - DODGE RAM FORUM - Dodge Truck Forums





I have a MS-8 on the way also so things will be changing throughout this review.





Ok im starting to get out of hand... Ill pickup the sub around lunch, prob install it in the parking lot and give my initial impressions later... Stay tuned!!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Might be putting one of these in my Silverado, so sub'd. I do not have the center console in my truck (on purpose) so I'm thinking of putting a sub right there over the transmission hump on my truck. That is, if I can make it look nice. Chevy's don't come with basically the pre-made subwoofer enclosures like the Dodges do!  I love working on the Dodges... they're well-built.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

^^ good deal. Kind jealous of the perfect up front subwoofer space to be honest. Hopefully this MKIV will diappear (acoustically)from where it is now. but well see


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

I went and picked up the sub on my lunch break. we all know what the MKIV looks like for the most part so i didnt bother with the unboxing pics....... 




but seriously Nick?










A box inside a box inside a box surrounded by styrafoam and packing paper........inside a box. LOL. Unreal packaging job. If the delivery man managed to damage the speaker I would just hi-five him.

I did get it wired up and running but i need a little more than the 15 min ride back to work to give a proper first impression. I also need tie up a few loose ends install wise for a fair evaluation, more on that later. 


Since i didnt do it in my first post, ill explain what it is im looking for and why im swapping from an already proven subwoofer.

First of all, I dont beleive I can get full potential from the DIYMA R12 in its current location...Under the back seat of a crew cab. Very tight fit and less that 1cuft of air, before displacement and only 500 watts on tap. All in all, the R12 sounds good, but not great. It blends decently and is pretty transparent SOME of the time. It struggles with Lower frequencies (maybe install related). Mostly, I have the same disease as most people here... good enough is never good enough and the grass is always greener yada yada...

1. I want a sub that digs deeper (in my current setup)
2. I want that, "why is my windshield oozing bass?" feeling i hear so much about
3. I just want to see what all the hypes about
4. I needed a new sub for my home theatre...the R12


From the little bit ive heard so far, it seems VERY promising. Its really unlike any sub ive ever heard. (even with a slightly oversized enclosure and the amps output gains set extremely low). Im very excited to see what heppens



Anyway, here she is in her new home...






I need a few minor adjustment to make the beauty panel sit flush again, I also need to take away a little bit more airspace from inside the box.


Side Note: Does anyone know what the JBL MS-A5001 actually puts out @ 2 ohms? Ive read conflicting answers.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bradknob said:


> I went and picked up the sub on my lunch break. we all know what the MKIV looks like for the most part so i didnt bother with the unboxing pics.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way I look at it is if I just purchased the best sounding, best peforming, shallow subwoofer on the planet, how would I expect it to arrive? I think triple boxed along with far too much padding would suffice. 

Thanks for posting your initial review. I know I, along with many others, are looking forward to your full review once it's dialed in. 

FWIW: Raise that x-over to 80 Hz or higher with a shallow slope on the subwoofer. You'll like it.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good looking truck and install, i'm looking at regular cab Ram's and Sierra/Silverado's right now myself so getting some ideas. The Ram has a lot more room behind the seat but i think the GM trucks are a little quieter to start with. 

Looking forward to hearing how the sub performs firing up in to the seat, i may use the JBL MS amps too.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> The way I look at it is if I just purchased the best sounding, best peforming, shallow subwoofer on the planet, how would I expect it to arrive? I think triple boxed along with far too much padding would suffice.
> 
> Thanks for posting your initial review. I know I, along with many others, are looking forward to your full review once it's dialed in.
> 
> FWIW: Raise that x-over to 80 Hz or higher with a shallow slope on the subwoofer. You'll like it.



Right, Like wearing a cup while playing sports... You gotta protect whats most precious and valuable. lol

As far as the x-over points, that and the gains are the first and only adjustments I made so far. 



JoeHemi57 said:


> Good looking truck and install, i'm looking at regular cab Ram's and Sierra/Silverado's right now myself so getting some ideas. The Ram has a lot more room behind the seat but i think the GM trucks are a little quieter to start with.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how the sub performs firing up in to the seat, i may use the JBL MS amps too.


Thanks, I really would have never considered a Ram until i drove one. Love that truck.

As for the MS amps, considering the price/footprint/output/flexibility, I dont think they can be beat. Really cool little amps. Now, if only they could add time alignment to them...









Now on to why were here. Ive maybe had an hour and a half to listen to the sub. Last night I had to glass my enclosure to take some of the airspace away so I still havent had much time to really play with it.



I have the sub crossed at 85Hz with a 6db slope as per nicks recommendations. I was pleased when he first told me this because the morels in the doors didnt love to play down to where the DIYMA liked to play up to. When he told me this in an e-mail, i raised the DIYMA up to there just to try it out and I would be able to have a comparison. Never was very happy with the DIYMA playing this high.

Ill note a few things that stood out right off the bat...

The first thing I noticed, that I didnt even realize was a big issue to begin with was some muddiness in the mid bass/sub bass area. I have fought this for the past few weeks and i thought i had it sounding pretty good. In comes the MKIV to the rescue. Now the lower midbass sound like its sitting on the dash right in front of me...  now were getting somewhere.

I noticed it while playing NIN "Dead souls". This was the first time i heard all the instruments in this song directly in front of me. Ive been struggling to move my mid and sub bass forward a little more and it seems to be a lot closer than before. looking promising...

Another thing that stood out was that it legitimately sounds like a bigger sub in a big box. A little more "boomy", for lack of a better word,than before but still very accurate.

1 song in particular where i first noticed this was...

Matt Costas "Ballad of Miss Kate"
When the beat kicks in, it used to sound kind of shallow like someone Making the beat with their hand on a bucket or something. Now i can tell its actually a drum.

As of now, these are the only 2 examples i can remember. Im gonna have to start writing this stuff down





Overall, what got me was really how the sub just seems to disappear. Ive never experienced a sub that sounds like its not actually there. Hard to explain but with hardly any tuning it seems like it just fit right in with everything else. Granted you wont see these things in any SPL competitions so I guess this is truly what a SQ oriented sub should sound like. Im really excited to see where this goes and I cant wait for the MS-8 to be installed and overcome my limited/$hitty tuning capabilities.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Good looking truck and install, i'm looking at regular cab Ram's and Sierra/Silverado's right now myself so getting some ideas. The Ram has a lot more room behind the seat but i think the GM trucks are a little quieter to start with.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how the sub performs firing up in to the seat, i may use the JBL MS amps too.


My new Silverado is quieter than an Mercedes S500 I was in the other day. It is worlds quieter than my Mercedes CLA 250 (which I got rid of partially because it was so loud inside). It is really FING QUIET INSIDE even with the Z71. Love it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you have any photos that you are willing to share ? I am referring yo your Siverado ZL1..


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine? Photos of what? I promised to stop posting nude pix...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ lol, of the exterior of your Silverado. The Chevy dealer around here wants my Ram and are trying to convince me to swap out to a newer vehicle.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bradknob said:


> Right, Like wearing a cup while playing sports... You gotta protect whats most precious and valuable. lol
> 
> As far as the x-over points, that and the gains are the first and only adjustments I made so far.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the initial review so far. The best thing about the BM mkIV is it makes your front stage sound huge and you forget that you have a subwoofer somewhere in the vehicle.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> My new Silverado is quieter than an Mercedes S500 I was in the other day. It is worlds quieter than my Mercedes CLA 250 (which I got rid of partially because it was so loud inside). It is really FING QUIET INSIDE even with the Z71. Love it.


Isn't it amazing? I drove a '14 Silverado 2500 WORK truck with a pipe rack and never could get over how quiet that thing was on the highway. I came from an '06 and it was a night and day difference.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Not to derail to bad but this is the one i'm looking at. In a kind of relevant post i'd want to put something like the BM downfiring in a console box replacing the center seat bottom and attaching the armrest to it. I've seen it done in Ram's a lot, not sure if the GM has as much room.

2014 GMC Sierra 1500 - Carl Black Of Kennesaw Vehicle Inventory

reg cab, v8, limited slip rear, remote start, backup cam, and 20's. Perfectly equipped for me and the Iridium color is sick in person. Mine will get a 2/4 drop at least asap.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

JL Audio, for the NNBS body trucks, has a stealthbox with a 10" W3 that replaces the center jump seat storage bin. I had it. It was good for rock music, didn't go very low. I put an IDQ in place of the W3 and it did better. If Stereo Integrity made a 10", I would put that in the JL box and probably be done forever! Haha... alas they do not. 

All that to say, yes, you could take out the jump seat storage, build up a box with some fiberglass, etc., just be careful of the piece of electronic controller under there (or at least there was one under there in my 2011). Better off getting the center console and replacing the stock subwoofer with your new one (but it'd only do two 8", maybe one 10" I think).


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

To keep up with my obligation to make this review happen i have a little update...

I got an MS-8 installed last week and have been toying with it, im also working on my 3rd door install. New speakers, new deadening the whole 9 yards. If you have ever messed with the MS-8 you know how it can be and one thing remained constant the whole time... the MKIV. You just cannot make this thing sound bad. No matter where the dsp decided to put my stage, 85hz and down is always sitting right there on my dash.

Nick also helped me iron out a few kinks along the way. Really awesome after sale support. Hes really easy to deal with and you can tell he loves what he does. (Im sure we would if we had his job) but you know what I mean.


With that said im pushing to get everything tightened up so I can get on with the review. So far i have chaged or contemplated changing just about every component in my install but i feel the MKIV is here for the long run. Only thing i would change is to turn it into two MKIVs!! but I dont have the desire to try to incorporate another sub box in my install at the moment.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Btw the ms AMP Will do [email protected]


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Have u verified that? I saw a post where Andy said that it was 800, then another saying it wasn't, and the manual says 500. Guess I'll whip out the dmm and find out


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Whip it out, brother.


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

bradknob said:


> Have u verified that? I saw a post where Andy said that it was 800, then another saying it wasn't, and the manual says 500. Guess I'll whip out the dmm and find out


Did you ever verify this? Im looking at maybe getting a A5001.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

wow 85hz down at a 6db slope? thats wild. Looks like ill have to try a few options on mine


----------



## SuperPro (Aug 6, 2014)

I just got mine installed yesterday. Running 2 with a RF T1000bdcp, birthsheet says 955 into 4ohms. This is in a 2007 F150 SCREW. I'm pretty amazed at how good these things sound and how hard they will hit. Still need to get my 3sixty3 wired up and do some tuning but just with playing with the xover on the amp I'm very impressed.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

SuperPro said:


> I just got mine installed yesterday. Running 2 with a RF T1000bdcp, birthsheet says 955 into 4ohms. This is in a 2007 F150 SCREW. I'm pretty amazed at how good these things sound and how hard they will hit. Still need to get my 3sixty3 wired up and do some tuning but just with playing with the xover on the amp I'm very impressed.


Thanks for the initial review. I'm glad you went with a pair of the BM mkIV's. I'll be installing 3 of the BM mkIV's in my Jetta once I get my shallow TM65 mids finalized, but two BM mkIV's is a very good amount of bass IMO.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for the initial review. I'm glad you went with a pair of the BM mkIV's. I'll be installing 3 of the BM mkIV's in my Jetta once I get my shallow TM65 mids finalized, but two BM mkIV's is a very good amount of bass IMO.



I'm just waiting to hear Casey's mkIV's. Could very well be the next pair I use.........


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Jboogie said:


> Did you ever verify this? Im looking at maybe getting a A5001.


Sorry, i kinda left this thread hanging. No I havent verified but i really doubt it puts out 800 watts. Both subs ive had it on did not sound/feel like they had that much power on them



SuperPro said:


> I just got mine installed yesterday. Running 2 with a RF T1000bdcp, birthsheet says 955 into 4ohms. This is in a 2007 F150 SCREW. I'm pretty amazed at how good these things sound and how hard they will hit. Still need to get my 3sixty3 wired up and do some tuning but just with playing with the xover on the amp I'm very impressed.


They for sure are great subs. Just one is plenty enough for my crew cab, id love to hear what 2 would sound like. If I had to start my install all over, id prob go with 2.



Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks for the initial review. I'm glad you went with a pair of the BM mkIV's. I'll be installing 3 of the BM mkIV's in my Jetta once I get my shallow TM65 mids finalized, but two BM mkIV's is a very good amount of bass IMO.


3 of these would be insane. When you going to finalize those shallow 8" mids? lol





Anyway, A lot has changed and been changing since i started this review. Im on my third set of 8" mids, i have added another 4 channel JBL, and been through 2 DSP's. The Morels just couldnt keep up so I scored a set of Dyn MW172s right around the same time i got the MS-8 installed. Dyns love power so i got another 4 channel and bridged it, and was able to use the other amp for the mids and tweets. tweets were seeing prob 10 watts from the MS-8 so this brought everything to life. As most of you may know, the MS-8 hated midbass so I wound up tossing it about a week ago for the helix DSP. 

gotta show off a little





Im still messing with the helix but this thing blows away the ms-8 so far. I thought the sub was transparent before, now its just on another level. 

when testing sub and midbass I use Van Hales "hot for teacher". The drums in the intro are nice and centered and are the only instrument playing for about 30 seconds. Ive listened to this song dozens of times in the past few weeks, and it sounded completely different this time. At first i actually thought the sub wasnt getting a signal, but i looked at it and could see it moving. Then I realized the level setting on the DSP was pretty low so i cranked it up some. Never have I heard a kick drum sound so life like. Literally as if it was being played on my hood. I turned and looked at the sub, about 4 feet away from me, and still could only hear it behind me on the dash/hood. I started the song over prob 5 times... I know it has alot to do with the processor but the fact that the sub could reproduce the sound so perfectly, and blend so well with everything else was almost mind boggling. I think the Dyn MW172 and the MKIV were meant to be together, the detail and seamless output I get from the two are pretty amazing.



Im still in the tuning phase with the new DSP. After all the swaps in my setup, I think i have all the peices in place to get amazing results. Ill report back more in detail once i get it really dialed in.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

awesome!! Im excited to hear how well it is working with the mw172. Once my elite.5 gets back Im going to tinker with it some.

What power are you running to your mw172? whats your crossover on the mid/sub?


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm running about 200 per side at 85 - 300ish @-24db. They don't love that much power crossed much lower.

U get plenty of volume and very dynamic. MKIV does great playing up to there


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

sounds good. Ive got mine at 63/24db at the moment since I dont have my subs powered. I am probably going to raise to 80/24 and play the mkIVs up there since ive got about 300ish per side on mine as well. thanks for the recommendation


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice!! They are gonna sound ridiculous with 300 watts. (The good kind) they love power. I feel I could put 100 more watts on mine, easy. They just keep sounding better and never lose composure at high volumes. And the fact that the MKIV can play up that high and still sound great makes the 2 a perfect match.


Looks like your setup will be sick man. I'm jealous.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bradknob said:


> Sorry, i kinda left this thread hanging. No I havent verified but i really doubt it puts out 800 watts. Both subs ive had it on did not sound/feel like they had that much power on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why it's taken me this long to see your latest install pic. Man that BM mkIV looks good sitting on the left side of your install. Nice and clean.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

One thing I wanted to point out in my extensive experience with the diyma12 is it needs at least 750-1000 watts, subsonic filter and a larger box than most tried to reach full potential. When I did those things it was the best sq sub I have ever owned under 500. 

I point that out for your home use project and to be fair in comparison. 

Getting ready to start my install soon and if the diyma12, seas lotus sw300 or jbl gti 1200 bore me I'll get a stereo integrity. Its next on my short list!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> I don't know why it's taken me this long to see your latest install pic. Man that BM mkIV looks good sitting on the left side of your install. Nice and clean.


Thanks! It def contributes to the clean look I was going for. If only I can keep the LEDs under it from going out. Tired of replacing that strip.





legend94 said:


> One thing I wanted to point out in my extensive experience with the diyma12 is it needs at least 750-1000 watts, subsonic filter and a larger box than most tried to reach full potential. When I did those things it was the best sq sub I have ever owned under 500.
> 
> I point that out for your home use project and to be fair in comparison.
> 
> Getting ready to start my install soon and if the diyma12, seas lotus sw300 or jbl gti 1200 bore me I'll get a stereo integrity. Its next on my short list!



That's good to know...I guess I was a little over zealous trying to make it fit under a seat.

I agree, it is a great sub which is why it's still in my closet and I haven't sold it yet. Just need to figure out what ima do with it next.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bradknob said:


> That's good to know...I guess I was a little over zealous trying to make it fit under a seat.
> 
> I agree, it is a great sub which is why it's still in my closet and I haven't sold it yet. Just need to figure out what ima do with it next.



Kudos for trying but I think with your install and power there are way more options that will work better for you. It sounds like you found it!

When the Diyma came out I think there were so many issues with the cone as well as non sq people trying to use them that npdang didn't have time to make better suggestions on install.

The diyma12 is like a sports car made of glass. It will outperform most anything if you know how to drive it!


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

So was that system a keeper?


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

SO20thCentury said:


> So was that system a keeper?



Some of it was. Still growing....

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/bui...ery/164071-2012-ram-crew-cab-sport-build.html


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Just went thru your build log - holy crap, you weren't done by a long shot! Nice work!


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

SO20thCentury said:


> Just went thru your build log - holy crap, you weren't done by a long shot! Nice work!



Lol, I think i just like building more than listening so it may never end. I think now I'm happy with all the components so it shouldn't change much after this go round


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

and next will be the really shallow wall for 8 of these subs next lol.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^ lmao, hey!!!







Hmmm, not a bad idea


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I tell you if someone did (8) of these in one vehicle, they would be my hero.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> I tell you if someone did (8) of these in one vehicle, they would be my hero.



^^^ and I would travel To any part of the U.S. To hear it. Or someone just send me 5 more and ill make it happen?


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

I think Nick is planning to do 6 in his personal install.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. You know I was wondering if he was ever going to show us what he was pushing in his own personal vehicle.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. You know I was wondering if he was ever going to show us what he was pushing in his own personal vehicle.


Yep, 6 BM mkIV 12's in my daily driven VW Jetta. If I can get a hold of Mark Worrell (sp?) one of these days I'll have him start the build. Oh, and I'm also porting one TM65 per door card.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That's funny as one of my vehicles is a 2001 Vw GTi...


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> Yep, 6 BM mkIV 12's in my daily driven VW Jetta. If I can get a hold of Mark Worrell (sp?) one of these days I'll have him start the build. Oh, and I'm also porting one TM65 per door card.


Good to get the need more bass itch outta the way & triple your subs BEFORE starting the build:laugh:


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Although these are being discontinued Idunno if reviews are still necessary, I thought I'd throw an update out there now that I got these making noise now. Maybe it will help move whatever is left of the inventory...



At first I was worried about output and how tuning 3 of these would work out. I wasn't sure how well they would blend and still sound like they were up front so I purchased the remote for the helix DSP pro solely for bass volume control and to be able to switch between tunes. My fun bass head tune and a regular more tame tune

They each have their own channel of a Leviathan III. So approx 380 watts @ 8 ohm. I have them crossed @ 85hz 12db slopes for the time being. My mic is acting up so no real tuning or measurements until I get it sorted out.

First impression was not quite what I expected, x-over was at 62hz at this point, it wasn't a bunch "louder" but the sound was just so full. Robust, probably is a good word. Extremely robust. It seemed to make the inside of my truck 4 ft wider on each side. And still as transparent as ever, I had to feel
Each come to make sure they were all on. That in itself amazes me.

Next I crossed them up to 85hz and this really brought them to life. It definitely bacame more apparent that there's a good amount of cone area back there. That's also when I discovered some panels resonating back there, which draws your attention toward the back so the subs become a little less transparent but I feel that can be fixed. After skimming through my "demo" playlist which is just a wide variety of music, I'm in awe. It seems like these subs have a mind of their own and just know how to play whatever type of music is on.

With no tuning on the whole system, I see a ton of potential. In rock music, the impact of the kick drum, while still sounding realistic, is like nothing I've experienced or felt. I played some EDM and the fast paced thumps, sound like someone is banging on my windshield. To point I would actually flinch if I wasn't expecting it. 


I'll get some tuning and a little more seat time with em and get a little more in depth. I'd like to see how high I can cross them and still keep the bass up front. But as of now, I wanna just take off work and sit In My truck.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks great and I bet sounds even better. Nice work


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't imagine how sweet your truck must sound. I know how much I enjoy driving mine with a basic set up, so having something like yours would make me get a job delivering just to be in it.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

YEE-HAW that's gotta be awesome! ^^ Delivery job, yeah


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh yea she fun to listen to for sure! I wake up about 30 min early so I can take the long way to work lol.

The next few days will be mostly trying finish the enclosure until I can figure out why my computer won't recognize my mic anymore.


----------

